# clown dolls



## Diazray (Aug 19, 2014)

Made some clown dolls for this years theme. Went to yard sales to get them, I taped off there faces to look like mask. Spray painted them white and spray painted them with glowing the dark paint. I used a sharpie to draw on the faces. I was going to use paint and a brush but wife said it looks like they painted each others faces. Please let me know what you all think.


----------

